

T.H. Tsien, 105, Dies; Scholar of Chinese Books Rescued 30,000 of Them - Thevet
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/20/world/asia/th-tsien-scholar-of-chinese-written-word-dies-at-105.html

======
johansch
...only to end up having the digital scans of them locked up behind academic
walls. I don't understand librarians who behave this way.

~~~
contingencies
Do you have a particular text you've observed this is the case for?

------
thebooktocome
Kind of poor behavior for the United States to return the volumes to Taiwan
and not China....

~~~
digitalzombie
China sees Taiwan as part of China.

If US return the volumes to Taiwan and China complains about it then China
would indirectly admit that Taiwan is a separate country.

